# FR: jusqu'à ce que + mode



## ruddyfaced

Is the subjunctive used after jusqu'à ce que when I am talking about something in the past that definitely happened?

Personne ne s'est exécuté jusqu'à ce que la Cour suprême a/ait renversé sa décision en 1977.

Merci!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## leturc

Yes the subjonctif is definitely used in that case.
Personne ne s'est exécuté jusqu'à ce que la Cour suprême ait renversé sa décision en 1977.
Ou personne ne s'était executé jusqu'à ce que la cours suprême renverse sa décision en 1977.


----------



## JosephW

Je n’arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi on utilise le subjonctif dans cette phrase :
 
« Mais lui m’avait serré la main encore plus fort, et il avait continué à marcher dans les ruelles, jusqu’à ce qu’on ait traversé complètement la vieille ville et qu’on soit sortis du côté de la mer. »
 
Je n’ai aucune idée, donc je suis reconnaissant de vos pensées.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout simplement parce que _jusqu'à ce que_ demande le subjonctif…


----------



## JosephW

Merci, merci.


----------



## spiderrunner

salut tout le monde,

I have written the phrase:

"Le Roi et le prince conduirent leurs chameaux plusieurs kilomètres dans la forêt jusqu’à-ce qu’ils arrivèrent à un vieux puits abandonné."

Does "arrivèrent" need to be written in the subjunctive?

Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, it needs the subjunctive because the subordinate clause is introduced by _jusqu'à ce *que*_.


----------



## spiderrunner

so would it be...

"Le Roi et le prince conduirent leurs chameaux plusieurs kilomètres dans la forêt jusqu’à-ce qu’ils furent arrivés à un vieux puits abandonné." ?

thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

No, you used the passé antérieur (which belongs to the indicative mood); you need the present subjunctive instead.


----------



## pointvirgule

Par ailleurs :
_Le *roi* et le prince *conduisirent* leurs chameaux... jusqu'*à ce* (pas de trait d'union)._


----------



## yuechu

I heard the indicative being used on the radio today after the expression "jusqu'à ce que". Would this be considered an error? (I unfortunately forget what the sentence was!)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, it would be incorrect to use the indicative after _jusqu'à ce que_.


----------



## Nicomon

I agree with Maître Capello.  

However, except for first and second person plural  (_nous, vous_) many verbs sound identical in the subjunctive and indicative. 





> les verbes du premier groupe, ainsi que le verbe cueillir et sept verbes en -aillir, ont des formes identiques aux personnes du singulier et à la troisième personne du pluriel, tant au niveau de la prononciation que de l'orthographe.


 Since you can't remember what the exact sentence was, it's hard to say for sure that the person you heard wrongly used the indicative.


----------



## geostan

You can get around the subjunctive by substituting a different conjunction, such as* jusqu'au moment où*, which takes the indicative.


----------

